# Charging a Dead Battery



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello,

I had a bit of a weird thing happen to me yesterday. I was in a building with very weak signal and my battery basically drained to zero and the phone turned off. The battery and phone were very hot when this happened. I normally don't let my battery go bellow 5-10%, but on this occasion I think it might have gone completely to zero. So I got home and I plugged it into the charger and the phone vibrated and the icon with the battery and the "loading" graphic who display for a second and then the screen would go black. Normally, the icon would change to the charging animation and then turn off. However, when this happened I think my phone crashed or something, because none of the button would get any response from the phone, neither would unplugging and plugging in the phone. I basically left the phone plugged in at night because I knew it was dead but it was hard to tell if it was charging at all. I did some Google searches, and basically came up with people getting warranty replacements, etc. In the morning I did a battery pull and attempted to turn on the phone and it worked! The battery also displayed a full charge.

Sorry for the long explanation, but I think it was necessary to have my question answered which is: What caused my dead phone to crash when it was plugged into the charger? Would it be the ROM or the Kernel?

Running:
Lean Kernal 1.5
Bean's Build 6
Stock voltages and frequencies

Thank you,


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

For some reason, LK v1.5 and maybe some or all older versions were not charging when the phone was turned off. Someone brought it up here on Imoseyon's thread, he addressed it, then he began to troubleshoot with a few test versions. A few tests later, you can see phone off charging was resolved with v1.5.2. A few of us tried it out and it worked. Lo and behold TW LK 1.6 with working phone off charging. Basically, something was left out on Imoseyon's kernel that was included in the stock VRBLK3 kernel so phone off charging was disabled. If you notice on your current version, turning the phone off then trying to charge it makes it non-responsive when you try to turn it on either to boot into recovery, download mode, or to normally boot. The only way to get it to boot is if you pull the battery then reinsert If you use LK v1.6, then you will see it charges fine when the phone is turned off.

Long story short, use LK v1.6 and Imoseyon is a great, responsive developer.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> For some reason, LK v1.5 and maybe some or all older versions were not charging when the phone was turned off. Someone brought it up here on Imoseyon's thread, he addressed it, then he began to troubleshoot with a few test versions. A few tests later, you can see phone off charging was resolved with v1.5.2. A few of us tried it out and it worked. Lo and behold TW LK 1.6 with working phone off charging. Basically, something was left out on Imoseyon's kernel that was included in the stock VRBLK3 kernel so phone off charging was disabled. If you notice on your current version, turning the phone off then trying to charge it makes it non-responsive when you try to turn it on either to boot into recovery, download mode, or to normally boot. The only way to get it to boot is if you pull the battery then reinsert If you use LK v1.6, then you will see it charges fine when the phone is turned off.
> 
> Long story short, use LK v1.6 and Imoseyon is a great, responsive developer.


Thanks a whole bunch! I have been kind of out of the loop because of school and work, and honestly probably not thinking clearly while searching last night.

Will update immediately! And yes, Imoseyon is my go to dev for all things kernel!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad to help, hope this worked out aight for you.


----------

